# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua spindle 1.5kw

## anhthai20121991

Như tiêu đề.em cần mua spindle 1.5kw cũ nhưng còn xài ok.bác nào có hú em

----------


## Huudong

> Như tiêu đề.em cần mua spindle 1.5kw cũ nhưng còn xài ok.bác nào có hú em


có con Precise 1,2kw- 60,000 rpm dùng tạm ko bác?

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> có con Precise 1,2kw- 60,000 rpm dùng tạm ko bác?


cho xem ảnh với a đông, nếu được cho clip text tiếng gió 60krpm...hihi
giá ntn a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nếu chỉ nghe tiếng gió 60krpm thì có cho bác nghe nè

----------


## anhthai20121991

> có con Precise 1,2kw- 60,000 rpm dùng tạm ko bác?


Cảm ơn bác.e đang cần con phay gỗ er11 ak bác

----------

Huudong

----------


## anhthai20121991

Em cần loại này nè 3pha 220v ak

----------


## Huudong

> cho xem ảnh với a đông, nếu được cho clip text tiếng gió 60krpm...hihi
> giá ntn a


hhehe, nhà còn chục con, 18 chai no fix, ghé tét 1000hz ưng con nào ôm con đó, ôm hêt cả lô giá hết hồn.

----------


## cnc3ds.kd2

Chỗ em bán Spindle cnc giải nhiệt gió các loại bác cần thì alo em từ 800w - 5,5kw ngon bổ rẻ :d

----------


## huynhduckhoa

Có con này kèm biến tần,bác cần hú e 0974.505.448

----------


## anhthai20121991

cảm ơn các bác.em mua rồi

----------

